# Ultrafire C3 Cree



## ernsanada

I just received the Ultrafire C3 Cree. You can get the light from, http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1428 for $18.93 shipped.

Fit and finish is excellent.

Type II Anodize.

1 stage reverse clickie.

















Comes with glass lens.











Cree module comes out with no problems.


























I have these same beam shots posted in another thread, Hunt Light FT03XJA2 SSC 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1967129#post1967129

Size comparison to other Cree and SSC Lights.

Left to right, Lumapower M3, Fenix L1D CE, Ultrafire C3 Cree, Hunt Light FT03XJA2 SSC, Jet Beam MKIIX, Lumapower SSC P4 F1, Jet Beam C-LE.






Beamshots are using Duracell 2650 Nimh Rechageable Batteries fully charged.

Hunt Light FT03XJA2 SSC @ 77"






Jet Beam C-LE @ 77"






Lumapower SSC P4 F1 @ 77"






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 77"






Ultrafire C3 Cree @ 77"






Fenix L1D CE @ 77"






Lumapower M3 @ 77"






Hunt Light FT03XJA2 SSC @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam C-LE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower SSC P4 F1 @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Ultrafire C3 Cree @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix L1D CE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower M3 @ 77" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## SEMIJim

Thanks for the pictures and beam shots, ernsanada! I've got a C3 on the way from DX. I imagine it'll arrive next week. Seemed like a heckuva a deal for the money so I figured I'd take a chance on it.

Did you do those beam shots with a AA or 14500?

Is that a flaw I see in the reflector in the disassembled shot, or just some weird reflection? Don't see it in the front-on shot of the assembled light.


----------



## ernsanada

It's a digital camera optical illusion. The finsih on the reflector is very good no flaws.











I'm using freshly charged Duracell 2650 Nimh Rechageable Batteries.


----------



## orbital

ernsanada,

Thanks for sharing all your lights, with such fantastic photos.
Really been looking forward to this one, simple and straightforward light, no fuss. 

There's another in your collection caught my eye!

Edit: add question,
Even with using rechargables, have you been able to notice regulation in the C3?


----------



## JKL

Ernsanada, thanks for the photos and beam shots! :goodjob:
I've got a C3,it'll arrive next week.
I would like to know about runtime with Duracell 2650 Nimh Rechageable Batteries fully charged.
... :naughty:


----------



## JKL

JKL said:


> Ernsanada, thanks for the photos and beam shots! :goodjob:
> I've got a C3,it'll arrive next week.
> I would like to know about runtime with Duracell 2650 Nimh Rechageable Batteries fully charged.
> ... :naughty:



 ...:twothumbs


----------



## dblagent

I ordered one today also, thanks for the review! Soft spot for the easy to find AAs, now to look for some good rechargeble AAs. I guess AW is going to get some money from me too....


----------



## ernsanada

Today I tried to see if AW's Protected 14500 would fit in the C3. No good the 14500's are too big. I tried 3 different Protected 14500, no good.


----------



## cmaylodm

Are the 14500s too long or too wide? Dealextreme.com lists the lux using an unprotected Ultrafire 14500.


----------



## ernsanada

cmaylodm said:


> Are the 14500s too long or too wide? Dealextreme.com lists the lux using an unprotected Ultrafire 14500.




The Protected 14500 are too wide.


----------



## SEMIJim

Unprotected 14500's fit?


----------



## Boom Stick

ernsanada said:


> Today I tried to see if AW's Protected 14500 would fit in the C3. No good the 14500's are too big. I tried 3 different Protected 14500, no good.


 
You tried three different AW's or three different brands of protected 14500's?

Also, how close are they to fitting? Could a simple hollowing out job on the aluminum do the trick? 

I've got a big order in for Ultrafire C3's and chargers right now, and I'm just wondering whether I should cancel it or not. (Only want to use protected cells)


----------



## ernsanada

Boom Stick said:


> You tried three different AW's or three different brands of protected 14500's?
> 
> Also, how close are they to fitting? Could a simple hollowing out job on the aluminum do the trick?
> 
> I've got a big order in for Ultrafire C3's and chargers right now, and I'm just wondering whether I should cancel it or not. (Only want to use protected cells)



I tried 3 AW's Protected 14500. They do not fit. On one I tore the black covering that is used on the battery. 

The battery tube, inside diameter measures 14.30mm or .563", the AW Protected measures 14.44mm or .568".


----------



## Boom Stick

ernsanada said:


> I tried 3 AW's Protected 14500. They do not fit. On one I tore the black covering that is used on the battery.
> 
> The battery tube, inside diameter measures 14.30mm or .563", the AW Protected measures 14.44mm or .568".


 
I spoke with AW and he claims that the diameter difference between his protected 14500's (which don't fit) and his unprotected 14500's (which easily fit so I hear) is .25mm. Do you think it would be much of an issue to dremmel out the tube by 1/4 of a millimeter? I'll trust your judgement since you would know better how thick the walls of the C3 are and what they could accomodate.


----------



## ernsanada

I suppose you can Dremel out the tube or maybe try some sandpaper.

This is a picture of the rear where the rear switch module screws on. Thinner than the front.






This is a picture of the front of the battery tube where it connects to the front bezel.


----------



## ernsanada

I have 2 Ultrafire C3 Cree's one has a white tint and the other has a  Green Tint.

Left, C3 (white tint) Right, barf: Green Tint) @ 77"






Left, C3 (white tint) Right, barf: Green Tint) @ 77" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## orbital

I take it you don't like the 'greene'? Not same seller is it?

By the way, about your AWs, 
have you heard anything about other brands producing protected 14500s?

Bri


----------



## ernsanada

orbital said:


> I take it you don't like the 'greene'? Not same seller is it?
> 
> By the way, about your AWs,
> have you heard anything about other brands producing protected 14500s?
> 
> Bri



I got the "white tint " from Kai. The  Tint from a person from the "Dealer's Corner". :thumbsdow

I know Ultrafire makes 14500. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975

The AW Unprotected 14500's might fit.


----------



## SEMIJim

ernsanada said:


> I have 2 Ultrafire C3 Cree's one has a white tint and the other has a  Green Tint.


To me, the "white" looks like it has a blue or violet cast to it? I suppose the emitters are different bins? Anwyay, I guess you don't like the green cast, but in a discussion on color-cast not long ago somebody made the point that, because of the way our eyes respond to different wavelengths of light, the green cast might actually allow you to see what you're lighting up better than something with a blue cast.


----------



## orbital

.

ernsanada, have you been able you get any runtime data on the C3?

Also, how about its regulation?

Thanks!


----------



## NetKidz

Got mine from DX and disappointed with the o-ring at the lens. The diameter of the o-ring seems larger than needed, and will be "pressed" out when you screw the tube. Got three and all the same.  

BTW, the output and beam is fine.


----------



## ernsanada

NetKidz said:


> Got mine from DX and disappointed with the o-ring at the lens. The diameter of the o-ring seems larger than needed, and will be "pressed" out when you screw the tube. Got three and all the same.
> 
> BTW, the output and beam is fine.



I had the same problem with mine. I just took out the o-ring.


----------



## Flash007

ernsanada said:


> I had the same problem with mine. I just took out the o-ring.


 

I did the same thing.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius

Ernsanada, I'm surprised by how compact this light is. it is smaller than your L1D. I guess my question for you is whether you think that this light is the best value for the money out of the bunch that you have collected. Personally, I like the small form factor of the CL-E but I'm worried about their quality. The C3 seems to have good output and a compact, good quality build. None of the other lights seem to trounce it in terms of output--or an I missing something? Thanks


----------



## LGCubana

I can (unfortunately) confirm both of the major complaints:

O-ring between the bezel & glass pops out when you tighten
&
No way, no how is an AW's protected, 14500 battery going to fit. I was hoping to use the body from the UltraFire 602A1, but no success. 

The head does work on the body of my Luxogen LR5A-3W (1XCR123A). So tonight I'll try this combo with a freshly charged AW, RCR123A.

Atleast the beam is white.


----------



## NYLYTE

NetKidz said:


> Got mine from DX and disappointed with the o-ring at the lens. The diameter of the o-ring seems larger than needed, and will be "pressed" out when you screw the tube. Got three and all the same.
> 
> BTW, the output and beam is fine.




Yep, same thing here. It seems that the threaded section toward the front of the light is a hair too long. The flat face of the battery tube catches on the back of the "light engine" or "pill" and causes it to screw deeper into the head, compressing and expelling the o-ring before the back of the bezel tube has a chance to seat itself on the ledge at the front of the battery tube. I have 'benched' the forward face of the battery tube twice now with 800 grit sandpaper on a counter top to take off some material, and it seems to have alleviated the problem. One more try and it should be just right. 

The tolerances have to be quite close to insure a good negative connection through the body. If one were to take off too much the light will flicker, or not work at all. A thicker o-ring might work better. 

Overall, I really like the light, even if it does have a few warts. The output is a near match for my Elektrolumens XM-3, and the C3 is more easily 'pocketable'. Quite nice for the money, I got mine from DX.

//NYLYTE


----------



## SEMIJim

Got my UltraFire C3 CREE today . (Would've got it yesterday, but the PO was unable to deliver.) 15 days from date of order, 13 days from date of shipment. Bought it from DealeXtreme.

Has a nice, pure white beam. No green tint, or any other tint, near as I can tell.

No problem with either of the O-rings.

Dunno what I'm gonna do with this holster . I guess it'll just protect the finish and lens when the light's stashed. Being as I bought this light _specifically_ to stick in the pocket of my lunch box so it'd be there when I needed it, that'll work fine. I'll probably buy a couple LIon AA's - put one in the light and one spare.

Quite pleased with my purchase. Can't nick DX: They delivered what they promised in the time in which they promised it.


----------



## rookie

Received 2 C3s yesterday from Kaidomain. First off, they did not come in the plastic packaging w/ cardboard. Just the light w/ lanyard in the pouch in a bubble envelop. Confirm that front lens o-ring squeezes out upon tightening battery tube. One has a white tint, and the other has a significant green tint. Guess I am hitting .500. Does anyone know if we can return/exchange lights w/ Kai based upon bad tint?

Overall, still a great light for its value.


----------



## Tessaiga

Got mine from Kai also.... exact same way of packaging, no problems with o-rings... mine has a bluish tint to it..

bright light for its small size, very satisfied with fit and finish.

I was determined to run it with an AW protected 14500 :naughty: , so I took a Spyderco Sharpmaker 204 ceramic rod, inserted, actually more like forced it into the body and bit by bit starting turning it round an round to "eat up" the metal, got stuck quite a number of times. Once I had to use the help of a hammer to "unstuck" it...  

between ceramic rod and some sandpaper and no small does of patience, I managed to get the cell in snugly... No, it will not drop out easily by itself, but a few shakes will do the trick... so there.. myth debunked... AW protected 14500 can fit in without the use of a dremel or lathe.. :lolsign:


----------



## LGCubana

Tessaiga said:


> ... mine has a bluish tint to it..
> 
> I was determined to run it with an AW protected 14500 :naughty: ,...


 
That bluish tint maybe a warning of pending doom. It maybe running hot.

I would suggest trying a 1.5v battery; to compare tint.


----------



## Boom Stick

Tessaiga said:


> Got mine from Kai also.... exact same way of packaging, no problems with o-rings... mine has a bluish tint to it..
> 
> bright light for its small size, very satisfied with fit and finish.
> 
> I was determined to run it with an AW protected 14500 :naughty: , so I took a Spyderco Sharpmaker 204 ceramic rod, inserted, actually more like forced it into the body and bit by bit starting turning it round an round to "eat up" the metal, got stuck quite a number of times. Once I had to use the help of a hammer to "unstuck" it...
> 
> between ceramic rod and some sandpaper and no small does of patience, I managed to get the cell in snugly... No, it will not drop out easily by itself, but a few shakes will do the trick... so there.. myth debunked... AW protected 14500 can fit in without the use of a dremel or lathe.. :lolsign:


 
Thank you for doing this. I respect a man that doesn't accept the notion that something can't happen. Often times those other people just aren't willing to reach for the hammer.  

Seriously though, it's good to hear it. I was hoping the sides of the C3 would be thick enough and sturdy enough to endure a few mods for the sake of a protected and you're the first person I have seen actually do/try it. Thanks.


----------



## sparkysko

Is this light regulated, or does it just have a boost circuit?


----------



## ernsanada

Ultrafire 14500 fit in the C3.

AW's Protected 14500 do not fit.


----------



## LGCubana

Thanks for confirming that the UltraFire 14500 works.


----------



## Tessaiga

Put in some work and the AW ones will...


----------



## jsr

ersanada - would you mind checking if the tailcap from the Jetbeam (ideally the MKI, but MKII or MKIIx would be fine too) or other lights fit the UF C3? If a 2-stage tailcap (like the optional one for the Jet1 MKI or others) fits, that'd make the C3 even better.


----------



## ernsanada

I tried the Dexlight tailcap and it does not fit on the C3 battery tube.

The Jet Beam MKIIX tailcap fits on the C3 battery tube but does not work when you click on and if you put the C3 tailcap on the MKIIX it fits but does not work (turn on).


----------



## jsr

Thanks for the check ernsanada. I wonder why they don't work. Is the battery tube not making contact with the contact ring in the tailcap? Hmm...


----------



## vagalumi

HY ERNSANADA

Thanks for all the pics and reviews you post.
I got my C3 last week and i run it on NI-MH . Did you run the 14500 batteries in your C3 yet ? I read some posts where the C3 broke, powerd with 14500.

Marco


----------



## ernsanada

vagalumi said:


> HY ERNSANADA
> 
> Thanks for all the pics and reviews you post.
> I got my C3 last week and i run it on NI-MH . Did you run the 14500 batteries in your C3 yet ? I read some posts where the C3 broke, powerd with 14500.
> 
> Marco



I have been running an Ultrafire 14500 for short peroids in 2 of my C3's. So far no problems yet.


----------



## SEMIJim

vagalumi said:


> I read some posts where the C3 broke, powerd with 14500.


Where are these posts, please? The C3 was explicitly advertised to run on 14500's. (Tho [some? most?] protected 14500's don't fit, it would appear.)


----------



## vagalumi

Hi SEMIJIM

I found the posts.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162763

it's the post from Iowatts (post#7)that is holding me back to run 14500.

marco


----------



## Tessaiga

I have been running AW 14500 in my C3 for the past 1-2 weeks and there has been no problems at all..


----------



## Boom Stick

Tessaiga said:


> I have been running AW 14500 in my C3 for the past 1-2 weeks and there has been no problems at all..


 
Are yours protected? If so I'd love to know how yours worked and mine didn't. I had a problem that I later solved with a little research, but I consider it a major drawback in using protected 14500's with this light. Link to my problem: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2004169#post2004169


----------



## Tessaiga

Mine's protected, but I have had no such problems.. it is a bit long, but it will work with no problems on my end.. had to do a bit of work though to enlarge the body a little to accept AW's protected 14500

but no such problem with lighting as in your linked thread. I'm just lucky I guess..


----------



## lowatts

vagalumi said:


> Hi SEMIJIM
> 
> I found the posts.
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162763
> 
> it's the post from Iowatts (post#7)that is holding me back to run 14500.
> 
> marco


I still have the dead light. I doubt it was killed by the 14500 cell, my C3 was probably a dud just waiting to go. I still have not heard back from kaidomain about a RMA after almost two weeks. Starting to think I'm stuck with a DOA. 

The battery tube is very narrow on mine, besides a standard Alkaline and the Ultrafire 14500, the only cell I have that fits is a 1600 mah (not typo) old Energizer NiMH. I tried 2300 mah Duracell and the new Kodak Pre Charged 2100 mah cells and both are too wide.

Does anyone know what replacement driver fits in this light? :help: I measured 0 ohms resistance between the + and - contacts at the head, hope the LED is still good but electronics are fried. Would appreciate any ideas on getting this thing to light up again, after it's two second debute. TIA

EDIT: Now that I think of it, since I can't get any good NiMHs to fit anyways, I should just make this a dedicated 14500 light and run it direct with maybe a .25 ohm resistor. What's the expert opinion on this? What wattage rating resistor would I need, maybe 1 watt? Is it safe on an unprotected cell?


----------



## techwg

1 aa battery? 120 lumens? What the battery life like? I might buy one if this ebay guy in HK is truthful..


Made by High Quality 6061T CNC aluminum

100% Brand New

CREE XR-E P4 Bulb - Over 120 lumens

Water & Scratch resistance glass lens

Durable aluminum reflector

On/Off button at bottom cap
Working Current:450 - 600mA
Accept Voltage:0.8-4.2v

Size: 9.6cm x 2cm

Handstrap and Holster included

Weight:51g



Compatible batteries:

1 x Ultrafire 14500 3.6v AA 900mAh batteries (not included)

1 x 1.2v AA Rechargeable (not included)

1 x 1.5v AA Alkaline batteries (not inlcuded)


----------



## ernsanada

I think the runtime is around 1 hour.

What's the price on the C3?


----------



## techwg

1 hour on a standard AA batter?!?!?!?! 
Did someone goto startreck and come back through the tv and bring back some trinkets?
How is this possible to get 120 lumens for 1 hour on 1 aa battery? i mean standard duracell battery ?????

I think i am not awake right now and i will wake up and this will all be a dream


----------



## techwg

price is £15 delivered from Hongkong for C3 , but also i have seen this one which is 1x cr123

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320110690078#ebayphotohosting

thats around the same type of price​


----------



## techwg

WOW, i am looking at these FENIX or what ever WOW WOW, holy fatman, how do they perform on normal CR123 batteries and standard AA ???? How well???? dimmer light? lower time ???????????

Jeee whizz i am thinking about going all out and replacing all my EDC.........


----------



## 2xTrinity

LGCubana said:


> That bluish tint maybe a warning of pending doom. It maybe running hot.
> 
> I would suggest trying a 1.5v battery; to compare tint.


I don't think so. The last couple ultrafires I got all had a bluish tint, yet ran fine when I swapped in a different emitter. (that is, decent heatsinking, reasonably efficient driver, etc)


----------



## dapyro

Is the head of the C3 interchangeable with the fenix head of the L2T? Or is there a 2AA version of the C3?

Thanks


----------



## Yapo

I finally got my C3 from kai after over a month of waiting...it came in its holster with wriststrap on in a small box. It looks nice and feels solid in my hand but i was a little dissapointed... My NiMH AA energisers wouldnt fit in. The head side of the tube wasnt wide enough so i had to sand it down with some sand paper.
When i came to screwing it back together(of course with the battery in it) the o-ring at the lense wriggled right out! I tried fitting it back in but it kept poping back out wen i screwed it on so i just gave up n left it out.
And also the anodizing on the head seems to be slightly different colour to the body...
The clicky also feels nice but it cant tail stand...


----------



## alphazeta

KD is now selling a C3 bundled with with an extension tube (2AA configuration) for only about ~$21. I sure hope we can pick up the tube from them separately. I've already emailed them about it.

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2200


----------



## dapyro

Oh yeah 2AA version!!!!

Oops, couldn't help myself, just ordered it directly.


----------



## Yapo

The anodizing looks kinda glossy/tectured than the non extended version from looking at the photos...ive noticed this when comparing my L1P to photos of other peoples ones, the anodizing on mine looks like a smooth carbon black as opposed to some shiney/glossy black coatings ive seen


----------



## Mash

DX now have the 2AA version, and also the extension tube seperately, for sale.


----------



## Randy Shackleford

Ihanks, I have been waiting for an one these Ultrafire C3 2xAA models now that it comes with a 2xAA extension tube, I'm going for it..


----------



## abhi555

C5 is here....

http://www.ultrafire-shop.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=92 is 

available for $21. Can anyone post quick difference between Li-ion batteries.. 14xxx 18xxx ...


----------



## 2xTrinity

abhi555 said:


> C5 is here....
> 
> http://www.ultrafire-shop.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=92 is
> 
> available for $21. Can anyone post quick difference between Li-ion batteries.. 14xxx 18xxx ...


The numbers tell you the dimensions of the battery:

18650 -- 18mm diameter, 65mm length, 0 indicates a cylindrical cell


----------



## chanamasala

Could someone as a favor for me see if the Fenix L1P or L1T bodies fit into the head of the Ultrafire C3?


----------



## ernsanada

Chanamasala,

My 1st Generation LIP body fits the C3 head and works but the L1P head fits the C body and does not light up.

C3 head on the 1st Generation Fenix L1P.







She lights up!






Left, C3 Head. Right, Fenix L1P Head






Left, Fenix L1P Body. Right, C3 Body






I tried 14500's in the C3 Body and nimh in the C3 Body still won't light the Fenix Head. Seems like it should work.


----------



## Tjin

will a eneloop fit in the C3? i have read that many NiMH simply don't fit, without modification.


----------



## Dynabel

Tjin said:


> will a eneloop fit in the C3? i have read that many NiMH simply don't fit, without modification.



Yes, Eneloop's fits just fine in the C3:thumbsup:


----------



## 7Freeman

*Can I use the head of the c3 for the Fenix l2t???*


----------



## flame2000

abhi555 said:


> C5 is here....
> 
> http://www.ultrafire-shop.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=92 is
> 
> available for $21. Can anyone post quick difference between Li-ion batteries.. 14xxx 18xxx ...


 
X2X3X2 had done a review of this light over here: http://www.lightreviews.info/


----------



## ernsanada

7Freeman said:


> *Can I use the head of the c3 for the Fenix l2t???*



I tried it the C3 Head does not work on the Fenix L2T body. The threads on the L2T Head are deeper than the C3's, about 3 times as much.

Left, Fenix L2T Head Right, C3 Head


----------



## snipinglight

Just puzzled, how can a one cell NimH rechargable power up this light that has no boost circuit? If I am not wrong, this light is direct driven?


----------



## Moat

snipinglight said:


> If I am not wrong, this light is direct driven?



You are wrong... 

This light is indeed boosted, and regulated (and quite well regulated, at that) - a single NiMH wouldn't work without it.

I've had a C3 for a few weeks, and I must say I'm quite impressed by it's output, regulation and runtime on 1AA NiMH. Overall build and finish/machining quality is very good. The LED's MPCB is epoxied to the heat sink "can", and appears to shed heat well (unlike some other less-expensive lights). Very good beam and tint (just slightly on the violet side of pure white). Switch feels and operates a cut above typical switches in this price range.

Nits - Yes, I had to sand the battery tube's ID in order to fit a Rayovac IC3 NiMH, and I also added a rubber shim beneath the rubber switch cover to make the (slightly) stiff switch a little easier to operate. The head could use a bit of knurling to help grip, as well.

But overall, a great little light - especially for the money. It's by no means your typical run-of-the-mill, cheap Chinese light, IMO. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lightbug

Wohoo, just received 2 units of the Ultrafire C3 with 2AA extensions from DX. The HA II anodising is flawless, and emitter is well centered. Dropped in 2 AA akalines, and the it lights up like charm. 

I have noticed that some of you experienced with O-ring pop out from the head, but both of C3 I have don't seem have that problem. The only complaint I have is the clicky switch is a bit stiff. Other than that, I'm very pleased the C3.

I have tried with 2 extionsions on one C3 and made it into a 3xAA light. The batteries fitted well, but I didn't turn it on since I was using regular akaline batteries (3AA = 4.5V, which is over the 4.2V Max Spec). Those of you using 1.2V NIMH batteries should be fine with 3AA in it.


----------



## dapyro

Received mine today, very nice light! 

It didn't light up at first so I did have to treat the contacts with sandpaper, but it worked fine after that.

I wonder if the light gets brighter with the 2 AA setup. The current on nimh is about 1.45 A on 1AA and 0.55 A on 2AA, so the total power it uses stays about the same. On Li-ions it was about 0.3 A. I think it will have a nice long run time of about 4,5 hours on 2AA.

I will try the brightness tonight

I tried the head on the L2T body and it worked with mine, but it doesn't fit over the O-ring, so it won't be water resistant.


----------



## JKL

dapyro said:


> I tried the head on the L2T body and it worked with mine, but it doesn't fit over the O-ring, so it won't be water resistant.



Yes , I also tried the C3 head on the L2T body and it worked , but it doesn't fit over the O-ring.


----------



## dapyro

I compared the brightness of my C3 with 1 nimh, 2 nimh and 1 li-ion against my Jetbeam CL-E on bright. It appears that it stays at (almost) the same brightness independable from the input voltage.

Besides that I had some problems with my switch. It stopped working. I solved it by disassembling and assembling the switch cap.


----------



## pilou

Can you run this light with a simple alkaline AA?


----------



## dapyro

pilou said:


> Can you run this light with a simple alkaline AA?



yes, and it will be about as bright as with any battery.


----------



## ugene

Love this ligh and the modular 2xaa extension 
value for money!


----------



## cheapo

anyone think this light is submersible?


----------



## alphazeta

cheapo said:


> anyone think this light is submersible?



If your front bezel o-ring sits in place correctly, then yes the light is waterproof. At least mine were. I used to leave c3s in a full glass of water for ceiling bouncing + heatsinking. However, I've never tested it at any depth.

In fact, I just gave away my last ultrafire c3 tonight whilst I was drinking with an old buddy. I kind of miss it already. It was a great light but, I've amassed too many quality lights in the 1AA form factor & feel a well-gifted light is never wasted.


----------



## jsr

ernsanada said:


> I tried 14500's in the C3 Body and nimh in the C3 Body still won't light the Fenix Head. Seems like it should work.


 
From looking at the pictures, it looks like the depth of the driver in the C3 and L1P heads are about equal, so I'd say it is likely that the L1P head is stopping on the flair at the C3's body now allowing the body tube to contact the negative ring on the driver PCB. If you look at the L1P's body, there's no flair and the head is able to be screwed down further.

Ersanada - would you mind checking if your C3 (and other 1AA lights if possible) head fits and works on the Jet1 body?

Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada

jsr said:


> From looking at the pictures, it looks like the depth of the driver in the C3 and L1P heads are about equal, so I'd say it is likely that the L1P head is stopping on the flair at the C3's body now allowing the body tube to contact the negative ring on the driver PCB. If you look at the L1P's body, there's no flair and the head is able to be screwed down further.
> 
> Ersanada - would you mind checking if your C3 (and other 1AA lights if possible) head fits and works on the Jet1 body?
> 
> Thanks.



The only bodies the C3 head works on is the Jet Beam MKIIX and Rexlight. Both only single stage.

The Fenix P1D CE won't fit.
The Dexlight screws on but does not work.
The Lumapower LM301 won't screw on.


----------



## ernsanada

ernsanada said:


> The only bodies the C3 head works on is the Jet Beam MKIIX and Rexlight. Both only single stage.
> 
> The Fenix P1D CE won't fit.
> The Dexlight screws on but does not work.
> The Lumapower LM301 won't screw on.




Tried the C3 body on the Jet Beam MKIIX Head, won't screw on.

Tried the C3 body on the Rexlight Head, will screw on but does not work.


----------



## jsr

Thanks ersanada! Hmm, if the C3 head fits and works on the Jet1 body, that may be an easy option for me to have a nice Cree Jet1 (tho, I have the MK1...not sure what the diff is with the MKIIx threads). That's strange that the C3 body doesn't screw into the Jet1 head if the vice versa works.


----------



## mikekoz

I would also like to try a few of these Ultrafires. Is anybody selling these out of the US, or all they all being sold from Hong Kong?? Also, has anybody noticed that several of their lights seem to be knockoffs of Surefires, Fenix, and Lumapower lights? Even the name sounds like a knockoff of Surefire! One more thing, has anbody had any QC issues with these lights? I also collect knives, and have many tools made in China, and most are of fair to poor quality. Thanks for any info!


----------



## orbital

+

Today I received some of the UltraFire Protected 14500s, really nice looking battery.

My C3 Project:

1. GID cap
2. Took the battery body to machine shop and had 'Tye' bore it out to 37/64*
3. Placed the 'wavy' washer from my Rexlight into the tailcap
4. Inserted the UltraFire Protected 14500 
5. Yes, a successful little C3 Project




* 37/64 is .5781" or 14.69mm


----------



## curry__muncha

might wanna check out the NEW 5 MODE C3.. =D

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7937

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7938


----------



## cranphin

curry__muncha said:


> might wanna check out the NEW 5 MODE C3.. =D
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7937
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7938



I noticed 

C3 still my personal favorite cheap AA/2AA light, so quite interested what kind of changes they did 
Looks like they made tailstand possible (yay), but also looks like a different tailcap, so wonder if the GITD's still fit.

Guess the driver and led are still same, which is ok, I think they're rather good 

-edit-
Ack! -5- mode.
Guess that's the major change 
Somehow I read over that completely, -twice-.
Still, wonder if the driver and led are better or worse like this, the original driver seemed quite efficient 
And not certain I like 5 mode better, it can be a bit annoying


----------



## curry__muncha

lol cranphin.. same qualms as me then.. lol..

i too arent sure whether the 5 modes will make it better, have noticed the build quality seems higher in the pics.


----------



## swxb12

Any guesses on the 5-modes? 20%/50%/100%/strobe/sos ?


----------



## Mash

Why oh why oh why the insistence everywhere on these 5 modes?
How many people really NEED the strobe/SOS? Whats wrong with just a 3 mode, High/Med/Low? 
Given the choice between a 5 mode and a single, I go for the single everytime.


----------



## Greggy_D

I received my C3 from DX today (my first order).

Worked great for about 45 seconds and then quit altogether. :mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## goodjob

I received 3 of these yesterday. They all work, but came without holsters. The website said the holsters were available again, which is why I ordered the lights. Otherwise, I would have asked for the MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U flashlight.


----------



## nerdgineer

Greggy_D said:


> ...Worked great for about 45 seconds and then quit altogether...


For curiosity, have you tried removing the tailcap and shorting the battery tail to the body? Does it light up?


----------



## Greggy_D

nerdgineer said:


> For curiosity, have you tried removing the tailcap and shorting the battery tail to the body? Does it light up?




Yep, I tried that. Also installed 4 other batteries. No go.

I submitted a RMA yesterday but I'm still waiting to hear from DX.


----------



## Bonky

Has anybody tried the 5-mode C3? I'd like to know how that works. Thx.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

What is the runtime for 1AA akaline and 2AA akalines? I have a bunch of the akalines AA in my box and wanted to use it for my next camping trip. Then I move to eneloop.

-E


----------



## garence

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Cree - Reliability*

Hi - I'm new to this forum and have to say that I'm very impressed with the devotion to LED light sources by the membership here.  I only wish I'd found this place sooner, as I just bought some LED lights by the pricier brands... and now I see these cheaper great LED lights on DX and Kai! I'm half tempted to send my new ones back.

I've owned an Inova T2 for two years now and LOVE it. The size, switch, beam, and battery life are superb. This light convinced me never to buy an incandescent light ever again. Unfortunately Inova discontinued that style, opting for a larger head. I don't really care for the new model. But now I'm distracted by other offerings. 

So here's what happened: I managed to stumble across a Fenix L2S while looking for other products and couldn't help but buy it with the L1S tube package deal ($36 at EliteLED). It looks like an excellent light... however, I have now discovered the Ultrafire Cree C3, which not only looks similar to the Fenix and offers two size options by default, but has the latest Cree XR-E 7090 LED (which sounds like a great improvement--increased brightness along with better battery efficiency). Yet... I've seen postings about dead LED's in the C3.  That seems absurd to me, as LED's are supposed to be super durable and very long lasting. Quality assurance problems perhaps? Does the XR-E 7090 need some tweaking before it's dependable? I've read some mixed opinions here, most good, but I'm not sure $20 is worth experimenting unless the quality problems have diminished significantly. Is DX and Kai good about returns?

Also, it seems the 5-mode is generally frowned upon over the 1-mode. The extra modes aren't very useful and there may be some quality issues, right?


----------



## Bonky

*Re: Ultrafire C3 Cree - Reliability*

check the other C3 thread.. lots of info


----------



## Elton

sorry for digging up a old theard  ... i just got one of these from orbital i didn't realize how small it was i thought well its only useing a 1aa rechargeable battery cant be to bright was i wrong its a great little flashlight plenty bright for its size and the build quality seems great ... and its brighter than my inova x5 im sure it cause the x5 is more spread out and not focused like the c3


----------



## The_LED_Museum

ernsanada said:


> Cree module comes out with no problems.


How exactly do you remove this module?
I ask only because the O-ring on mine is protruding on the outside of the end window; and this compromises water-resistance.






See what I mean?


----------



## ernsanada

One of my C3's had this problem and I ended up removing the o-ring.

The o-ring is very thin.

I also had this problem on my Stainless Steel C3 and I was able to remove the lens and o-ring and re-install. 

I found out that if the Cree module is tightened too much the o-ring will pop out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This light looks different from mine...my light is the UltraFire C3 Expandable, and looks like this:






One AA cell.





Two AA cells.


----------



## ernsanada

Sorry wrong light, will remove pics.


----------



## ernsanada

I use a pick and turn counter-clockwise.











The o-ring, lens and reflector drops out. This is the light I removed the o-ring completely because the I could not get the o-ring to stay.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Thank you very much :thanks: for the instructions & photographs!!! :thumbsup:
It allowed me to repair the O-ring to make the bezel water-tight, but the flashlight will still leak from the seam between the two barrels.


----------



## Chatter

Hi All!
I received the "DX" C3 5-mode instead of the 1-mode.
Anyone try to disable the annoying "5-mode"? Is it possible?


----------



## m0sfet

*Has anyone used Ultrafire C3?*

Are they good quality for the money? Thanks.


----------



## m0sfet

*Re: Has anyone used Ultrafire C3?*

As you can tell, i am a noob. How does the C3 compare to the sipik zoomable as far as brightness goes? Thanks.


----------

